# Can you spot the violation(s) ?



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

Since I do safety training and presentations I come across alot of images. Here's an interesting one. Is this rig in violation of any OSHA standards, and if so, which ones?


----------



## MVH (Jun 24, 2007)

fall protection, guard rails

I don't know what to say about the ladders on the lift.

Mike


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*No harnesses, ladders not on a stable surface (those lifts sway)...for starters (as if I could think of anything else)*

*Judging by the distance of the scissors it looks like the lift could make the height without the ladders anyway.*


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

We didn't feel we were violating anything when we did this. I know a guy who puts a ladder in his lift bucker to get an extra 6-8' of height.:no:


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

Well there are a couple things going on here that would constitute a violation by OSHA's standards. Its hard to tell from the picture but it looks like they may have left the platform low to keep it from the electrical wires.

If so they did the right thing in that respect, but they violated other regualtions in the process (tough to be 100% compliant)

Scissor Lifts are governed under OSHA's Scaffold standard, 1926 part L, as mobile scaffolds. Ladder jacks are also governed under part L and the ladders are governed under 1926 part X.

Violations

1. Ladder jacks may not be used above 20' (they may be lower) 1926.452k
2. Ladder jacks require fall protection 1926.451(g)(1)(i)
3. Ladders may NOT be used on scaffolds to increase the working height unless very specific conditions are met - including securing the scaffold to the building 1926.451(f)(15)
4. Ladder must be used on stable and level surfaces unless secured 1926.1053(b)(6)

So.... how do they get up there???


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> Its hard to tell from the picture but it looks like they may have left the platform low to keep it from the electrical wires.


"Hey Barney, we can't raise the lift too high or we'll hit them thar wires!"

"That's OK Gomer, we'll just leave the lift low, balance these ALUMINUM ladders on it, and sneak right past the wires."


"What about usin' them safety lanyards Barney?"

"Nah, they might get hooked on something as we climb the ladders carring this large and unwieldly piece of material and cause us to fall... besides, there is nothing to tie off to anyway so we really don't have to use them, right?"


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Get the proprer lift for the project (narrower/smaller)... Get proper scaffolding for the project(narrow). Window washing rig over the sides?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like a waste of time and money.

Those guys could install that by hanging over the roof or standing on the balcony rail.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

And then today I came upon this. And if you are wonder if there is a flagman on the other side of the crest of the hill. The answer is Noooooooooo!!!

The "Cable Guy" was doing his thing. At least he had his cones out.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

You suppose I was in violation at the top of the 32' ladders in the pic?
http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/images/photo_albums/30/149/Scaffold.JPG

It's for real. That's me!:laughing:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Get the proprer lift for the project (narrower/smaller)... Get proper scaffolding for the project(narrow). Window washing rig over the sides?


*I looooove bein' on a cherry picker!*
*Warning light??...what warning light? How come the tires are off the ground?*


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

That does look a little scary!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

About a month ago we had a guy in a cherry picker off the side of the interstate changing lighting. Behind the truck with the cherry picker is a safety truck, with the 4' thick bumber and the big flashing lights. It was on the shoulder also. A semi takes out both trucks, the guy in the bucket was seriously injured.


----------



## myshtern (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks good to me


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

thom said:


> About a month ago we had a guy in a cherry picker off the side of the interstate changing lighting. Behind the truck with the cherry picker is a safety truck, with the 4' thick bumber and the big flashing lights. It was on the shoulder also. A semi takes out both trucks, the guy in the bucket was seriously injured.


*I was on a commercial job about twelve years ago, we had to use a cherry picker because there was piping overhead that had machinery in place below.*
*At one point the warning light was on, buzzer going...my boss says "You're gonna have to extend it a little more to reach the next hanger".*
*I told him no, that we needed to relocate the base closer, he insisted that he'd done it a dozen times and we were tight on time...I extended slowly..looked down and saw the tires starting to lift.*
*I would likely not have been hurt too bad, there was plenty of multi-million dollar equipment below to break the fall.*


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

In this age of "over-litigation" any boss who insists that his workers take any risks with their safety is treading on thin ice. Can you imagine the liability the company would assume if the cherry-picker had gone over and you were injured! Never mind if OSHA got involved.

Mndrk


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Mandrake said:


> In this age of "over-litigation" any boss who insists that his workers take any risks with their safety is treading on thin ice. Can you imagine the liability the company would assume if the cherry-picker had gone over and you were injured! Never mind if OSHA got involved.
> 
> Mndrk



If it is considered that the liability is going to be shared the safety concerns would be viewed different.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Mandrake said:


> So.... how do they get up there???



Swing stage duh


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Mandrake said:


> In this age of "over-litigation" any boss who insists that his workers take any risks with their safety is treading on thin ice. Can you imagine the liability the company would assume if the cherry-picker had gone over and you were injured! Never mind if OSHA got involved.
> 
> Mndrk


*Hell yeah, I'd be sittin' somewhere tropical looking out at my BMW parked in the driveway.*
*Mom always did say I didn't do what I was told.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

When I was 14, I spent the summer working for a sheetrocking company doing a local mall job, exclusively with scissor lifts. We dumped one over and I hurt my leg. Nothing ever came of it, my parents never sued, no one ever checked into any of it. I went back to work after, mixing spackle. The company paid for the damage to the lift (broke the batteries). If I only knew then what I know now.


----------

